# GWA 4166B: A DVD burner that Just Does Not Work?

## rafo

I am the unfortunate owner of a "GWA 4166B" DVD burner that was part of a reconditioned desktop computer (an HP Pavilion d4180.se). As far as I can tell it refuses to burn DVD+R disks; I have tried to use it under Windows XP as well as Linux.

A Google search reveals that there are many reports of similar problems: http://club.myce.com/f91/gsa-4166b-acting-weird-202737/, http://club.myce.com/f91/my-dvd-rw-16x-hl-dt-st-dvdrrw-gwa-4166b-drive-no-longer-recognizes-my-dvd-r-media-187637/, http://forums.afterdawn.com/thread_view.cfm/240639. And I can't find one single success story.

HP offers a firmware upgrade: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareDownloadIndex?softwareitem=pv-37908-1&lc=sv&dlc=sv&cc=se&os=228&product=1124197&sw_lang=. The upgrade supposedly "improves compatibility with recording software and resolves VCD/DVD playback issues". I tried it, but it did not solve the DVR+R burning problem.

I am beginning to think that this piece of hardware has never ever lived up to its specifications. And I don't understand how a manufacturer like HP has got away with it. Obviously it is not like Volvo/Toyota/Mazda cars that get recalled to the factory when delivered with faulty parts...

-----

Hitachi-LG Data Storage, DVD writable/CD-RW drive, model GWA-4166B, manufactured June 2005, S/N 5063334339

----------

## BradN

If the drive is based closely enough on another supported drive, you may be able to find 3rd party firmwares that alter recording parameters and may make the drive workable (in fact improved burn quality at higher speeds even on otherwise working drives is common), but if it's a problem that the laser wavelength isn't right or something strange like that, there may be no solution.

Another thing to try, turn your GWA-4166B into a GSA-4166B, but beware there may be difficulties if you want to change it back (didn't bother reading the entire thread to see if more was mentioned about this)...

Quoth ItalianJob at http://club.myce.com/f91/lg-gsa-4166b-v1-02-now-available-166413/

 *Quote:*   

> Yes you can :
> 
>  1/ download the 1.01 firmware and install it to change your drive to GSA-4166B 1.01
> 
>  2/ download the 1.02 firmware and install it (=>GSA-4166B 1.02).
> ...

 

Whether this will help anything, I have no idea.

----------

## drescherjm

Could just be a bad burner.

 *Quote:*   

> I am beginning to think that this piece of hardware has never ever lived up to its specifications. And I don't understand how a manufacturer like HP has got away with it. 

 

That is part of buying reconditioned parts. They were sent back to the factory because the original owner returned the system. In this case HP probably sent it out to some other company who briefly tested the machine and said it was good. 

I would just spend $25 and get a new burner.

----------

## rafo

For desktop machines that are used at workplaces it may indeed be that very few employees bother about DVD burning capability. And perhaps the requirements for a guarantee repair are outrageous, like "wipe the disk and restore the OS from media before sending the machine in". Plus some fraction of the DVD burners may even have actually worked...

Oh well, today I purchased a Toshiba/Samsung SH-S222 as replacement. Need I mention that it Just Works!

----------

